# California Paints Ultra Aquaborne vs Ultraplate



## KooLayed369 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with these 2 paints? PACman??

Our rep says the Aquaborne is wayy better, but the fine finish version only has 31% solids. Just seeking any feedback from you knowledgeable people?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Cali/Muralo paints*



KooLayed369 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with these 2 paints? PACman??
> 
> Our rep says the Aquaborne is wayy better, but the fine finish version only has 31% solids. Just seeking any feedback from you knowledgeable people?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Sometime during the last year I called and spoke with someone at California Paints regarding the Aquaborne and the Ultraplate. I was told that when California bought out Muralo Paints, they made the Aquaborne their flagship paint because it was so good. 

I have only used the Aquaborne and back when it was Muralo. When I was using it, it was my favorite trim paint as well as for bathroom and kitchen walls. It was pricy, but I would sooner use this than a comparably priced BM or SW paint

Hopefully someone else has used both Aquaborne and Ultraplate and can comment on the difference.

futtyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ultraplate cures to a harder finish much faster than the Ultra Aquaborne. AND the ultra Aquaborne product line is a conglomeration of the three former paint companies best ceramic paints. They (California) took the best product of each sheen based on benchmark testing and used them for the Ultra line. From what i have been told, the matte is the old Graham flat ceramic, the eggshell is the old Cali Superscrub, and the satin and semigloss are old Muralo formulations. I've been told that some of the old Muralo dealers are being pretty political about not stocking or selling California products, and this is what is causing many of the dealers to not carry Ultraplate. Of course they need a "legit" reason to not carry Ultraplate so the easy thing to do is just say it isn't any "different" or "better" than the Ultra. I carry both, and the only advantages the Ultra has is is comes in several sheens and darker tint bases. The Ultraplate is a much, much more durable finish, and it hardens to the point of being able to be handled much faster than Ultra does. It also levels out on a whole different level of smoothness than Ultra does. Ultra is more brush friendly for painters who like to get the leveling by using their brush skills, but in reality that is a waste of time. Ultraplate levels itself far better than most painters brush skills can, and it saves quite a bit of time in so doing.

I have the brushouts and the fully cured comparison samples for anyone who wishes to see the difference.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

WHat are the prices Pac-Man?
I might pick up a 5 of ultra plate when I’m around a dealer next time I’m out of town


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Local paint pro said:


> WHat are the prices Pac-Man?
> I might pick up a 5 of ultra plate when I’m around a dealer next time I’m out of town


The prices are set by the dealers. California doesn't have any suggested pricing. I have the Ultraplate and the Ultra at roughly the same price. Don't be surprised if it is well above $48 a gallon contractor though. It isn't cheap paint.


----------



## KooLayed369 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. We are working on adding some California lines and at this time dont have enough real estate for many products, especially when they are similar, so we want to get the best one for now. Looks like Ultraplate it is. 

Californias primers are also out of this world- the Pro-Prime is phenomenal.

Any chance I could get the photos of those side-by-side comparisons you have Pac?

Thanks!


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

I didn’t expect that it would be cheap, the way everyone raves about the quality. Is ultraplate a urethane modified alkyd like ADVANCE & EMERALD TRIM? I can get them for $50 & $56 respectively, so $48 or slightly higher is a relief. Can you give me some conversions too I’m not familiar with California s lineup. For fives I get $218 REGAL flat, $165ish for BEN and CASHMERE flat, and $115 ULTRA SPEC 500. I listed 5gallons for wallpaint because that’s how i get my pricing, gallons are a little higher. What are the most popular products you sell?


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I've used both Ultraplate and Ultra. I typically use Ultra for all my trim work in houses (we don't do many houses, only new construction homes) and will use Ultraplate for the odd cabinet paint job simply because as said before it dries faster and cures harder. I do think Ultra's white is just a tad brighter, which is why I go with it for the trim instead of ultraplate, but that's just subjective. Both are absolutely phenomenal paints. Frankly speaking, Muralo/Graham paints were the best paints on the market. It's kind of sad to see them reduced to a line in California paints. Nothing like Nano on the Walls, Ultra on the trim and Ceramithane on the hardwood floors.


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

I ordered a few gallons of California Ultra interior eggshell for $50 a gallon at SamraPaint.com their storefront is located in Methuen,Massachusetts and I must say that stuff was incredible! The store owners were extremely knowledgeable and told me they could dropship anywhere for me...I’m using them for any of my upcoming projects..I believe they just took on PPG paints as well


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PaPainter724 said:


> I've used both Ultraplate and Ultra. I typically use Ultra for all my trim work in houses (we don't do many houses, only new construction homes) and will use Ultraplate for the odd cabinet paint job simply because as said before it dries faster and cures harder. I do think Ultra's white is just a tad brighter, which is why I go with it for the trim instead of ultraplate, but that's just subjective. Both are absolutely phenomenal paints. Frankly speaking, Muralo/Graham paints were the best paints on the market. It's kind of sad to see them reduced to a line in California paints. Nothing like Nano on the Walls, Ultra on the trim and Ceramithane on the hardwood floors.


The Nano product is now the Ultra kitchen & bath line. Ultra does have quite a bit more flexibility as far as colors and sheens. In that respect it is a better product than Ultraplate. The Ceramathane is still available completely unchanged in the Fixall product line which any Cali dealer will be able to order.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Local paint pro said:


> I didn’t expect that it would be cheap, the way everyone raves about the quality. Is ultraplate a urethane modified alkyd like ADVANCE & EMERALD TRIM? I can get them for $50 & $56 respectively, so $48 or slightly higher is a relief. Can you give me some conversions too I’m not familiar with California s lineup. For fives I get $218 REGAL flat, $165ish for BEN and CASHMERE flat, and $115 ULTRA SPEC 500. I listed 5gallons for wallpaint because that’s how i get my pricing, gallons are a little higher. What are the most popular products you sell?


Ultraplate is a urethane modified acrylic. Not an alkyd. That's why it dries and hardens so much faster than Advance and Emerald. The $48 dollar number is what i charge, so most other dealers may be more. I am a relatively new store so i am keeping my price low to attract new business. Any other pricing would have to be given to you by the dealer you are buying from, as there are no manufacturer suggested prices. The local dealer sets their pricing based on their own market needs.

I sell Freshcoat against Regal and Cashmere. Ben is pretty much a non-issue where i am. Propaint would be what i sell against Ultra-spec. Your local dealer may be using other products depending on what they have found their customers prefer.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

No local dealer for me I’m in eastern NC... DO you offer drop shipping? I saw someone on here had purchased something from samrapaint.com that was a California product that was drop shipped. I think it was another conversation about ultraplate to be honest. I may have to wait until I’m in the Charlotte area to snag a few gallons


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Local paint pro said:


> No local dealer for me I’m in eastern NC... DO you offer drop shipping? I saw someone on here had purchased something from samrapaint.com that was a California product that was drop shipped. I think it was another conversation about ultraplate to be honest. I may have to wait until I’m in the Charlotte area to snag a few gallons


I've ordered and had shipped California Ultraplate from here https://www.eastcoastlumber.net just tell them what color you'd like it mixed in the comments when ordering. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

THank you rbriggs82! How are things in Charleston? I’m sure you get the opportunity to paint some beautiful historic buildings down there, that’s one thing my area completely lacks. Thanks for the tip I will certainly give that a shot.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Local paint pro said:


> THank you rbriggs82! How are things in Charleston? I’m sure you get the opportunity to paint some beautiful historic buildings down there, that’s one thing my area completely lacks. Thanks for the tip I will certainly give that a shot.


You're welcome! Charleston is great and things a booming like crazy here. I tend to steer clear of the historical stuff but there's plenty amazing historical houses in the downtown area for sure. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

I've been using PPG's Breakthrough 250 VOC (spray) for cabinets. How does the Ultraplate compare in adhesion, hardness and dry time. 



The VOC 250 is getting hard to obtain locally. Other than that, it has performed well.


----------



## davidch14 (Sep 9, 2018)

ultraplate sounds interesting but not available in my area. may order some from online site


----------



## stoyania (Mar 10, 2020)

davidch14 said:


> ultraplate sounds interesting but not available in my area. may order some from online site



did you find a good site to order Cali ultra Paint online?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

KooLayed369 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We are working on adding some California lines and at this time dont have enough real estate for many products, especially when they are similar, so we want to get the best one for now. Looks like Ultraplate it is.
> 
> Californias primers are also out of this world- the Pro-Prime is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


If you have not tried Cali Grip Coat it is awesome. It is a bonding primer. My go to when converting poly trim to paint. Made a video for my FB page of me trying to scratch it off with a small flat bar. Possible but only with a lot of pressure applied.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> If you have not tried Cali Grip Coat it is awesome. It is a bonding primer. My go to when converting poly trim to paint. Made a video for my FB page of me trying to scratch it off with a small flat bar. Possible but only with a lot of pressure applied.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk



Try getting shipsnhore off glass


----------



## stoyania (Mar 10, 2020)

PACman said:


> Ultraplate is a urethane modified acrylic. Not an alkyd. That's why it dries and hardens so much faster than Advance and Emerald. The $48 dollar number is what i charge, so most other dealers may be more. I am a relatively new store so i am keeping my price low to attract new business. Any other pricing would have to be given to you by the dealer you are buying from, as there are no manufacturer suggested prices. The local dealer sets their pricing based on their own market needs.
> 
> I sell Freshcoat against Regal and Cashmere. Ben is pretty much a non-issue where i am. Propaint would be what i sell against Ultra-spec. Your local dealer may be using other products depending on what they have found their customers prefer.



Would you recommend Ultraplate or Ultra Aquaborne Satin for repainting oak doors and trip from wood to white?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Try getting shipsnhore off glass


They guy that use to run the paint department that I buy my Cali put some Grip Coat on glass to prove how good it is. 

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoyania (Mar 10, 2020)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> If you have not tried Cali Grip Coat it is awesome. It is a bonding primer. My go to when converting poly trim to paint. Made a video for my FB page of me trying to scratch it off with a small flat bar. Possible but only with a lot of pressure applied.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk



I do not see the Grip Coat primer on the Cali website. Did the name change to Ceramic Universal primer or was it discontinued?


----------



## chicken (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyone know of a dealer in sf Bay Area for ultraplate. It seems Kelly Moore is their only dealer and they only carry the California paints floor products. I am looking for an alternative to BM advance and ultraplate looked like a good potential. Thanks


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

chicken said:


> Anyone know of a dealer in sf Bay Area for ultraplate. It seems Kelly Moore is their only dealer and they only carry the California paints floor products. I am looking for an alternative to BM advance and ultraplate looked like a good potential. Thanks



if you can't find ultraplate cabinetcoat is available.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> if you can't find ultraplate cabinetcoat is available.


It's not as good as Ultraplate IMHO but it it'll get the job done. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Rbriggs82 said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > if you can't find ultraplate cabinetcoat is available.
> ...


Maybe but it's more readily available, and comes in all tint bases too. Cabinet coat will be tint on gennex in the near future as well.

I just shot some over a rusty steel pipe. Minimal surface prep just sanded most of the flakey surface rust, primed with shipnshore then hvlp cabinet coat


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Maybe but it's more readily available, and comes in all tint bases too. Cabinet coat will be tint on gennex in the near future as well.
> 
> I just shot some over a rusty steel pipe. Minimal surface prep just sanded most of the flakey surface rust, primed with shipnshore then hvlp cabinet coat


I've only used cabinet coat once on a small oak vanity. I have to circle back and give it another shot.

Drying times are a big concern for me. Do you think a set of cabinet doors could be sprayed in then morning, second coated in the afternoon, then transported and hung the next? 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## stoyania (Mar 10, 2020)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've only used cabinet coat once on a small oak vanity. I have to circle back and give it another shot.
> 
> Drying times are a big concern for me. Do you think a set of cabinet doors could be sprayed in then morning, second coated in the afternoon, then transported and hung the next?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk



what primer did you use on the oak vanity? 



i am assuming it was oil painted before you redid it with cabinetcoat


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

stoyania said:


> what primer did you use on the oak vanity?
> 
> 
> 
> i am assuming it was oil painted before you redid it with cabinetcoat


It was a normal stained finish, I primed it with Bin. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

stoyania said:


> I do not see the Grip Coat primer on the Cali website. Did the name change to Ceramic Universal primer or was it discontinued?


I think they moved it to the Fixall label.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've only used cabinet coat once on a small oak vanity. I have to circle back and give it another shot.
> 
> Drying times are a big concern for me. Do you think a set of cabinet doors could be sprayed in then morning, second coated in the afternoon, then transported and hung the next?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk



yes though I think it depends on your system you spray with. see in the other thread where we spray mooreglo on ext doors. we use same system with cabinetcoat. 



last weekend we pulled a bunch of doors that had been presealed with benite. scuff sand, blow dust, prime with a fog coat, then a good coat of 046. At this time we installed door hangers to flip them. when we pulled off the hardware it was very difficult we had to use a hammer to get them loose. The primer did not come off the wood.


Following that we did a fog coat. Filled spots with crawfords, then grabbed lunch. Did another fog coat then 2 heavier coats and had them installed by 5:00 with the weather stripping. *exterior facing side was sprayed with aura exterior.



Came back this weekend to do touchups (and to deliver a table sprayed with satin impervo black) and they were just fine.


If you want to see cure time of cabinetcoat drip a heavy pool on a sealed surface and come back the next day, it will be nearly rock hard.


----------

